# Info on TV backer board size



## New RV'ers in Georgia (Apr 5, 2019)

We just recently purchased a Forest River Salem Cruise Lite 171RBXL and I want to know the size of the TV backer board in the wall above the dinette. Is it pretty good size or does it require threading a needle.


----------

